# How do you know if you're a furry?



## gray_foxor (May 11, 2009)

DELETED.


----------



## Marie (May 11, 2009)

> The first furry experience for me would be the demo for the game Tail Concerto. I remember when I was about 9-11 years old I sat there and stared at a picture of Alicia for 15-30 minutes, perplexed.


 
FFFF I still have that demo


----------



## Ozriel (May 11, 2009)

You are a furry when you say you are one.


----------



## Erewolf (May 11, 2009)

Do you want to be a furry?

/thread


----------



## pheonix (May 11, 2009)

You're a furry, and do what you will with it just don't let me know the full details cause I don't want any more scars in my brain. Enjoy the lunacy here, there, and everywhere.


----------



## gray_foxor (May 11, 2009)

I personally think I am a furry... but I feel so ashamed. I feel repulsed by myself. I can't tell anyone but I want to so bad.

But otherwise, thank you for all your support.


----------



## Defcat (May 11, 2009)

do you enjoy behind anthropomorphic animals weather that be some form of media or otherwise?

Then your a furry. 
or this article will help clear things up http://www.anthrocon.org/about-furry.


----------



## FurForCameron (May 11, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> I personally think I am a furry... but I feel so ashamed. I feel repulsed by myself. I can't tell anyone but I want to so bad.
> 
> But otherwise, thank you for all your support.


 
Dude, it's a liking of art.
You don't even have to tell people.


----------



## pheonix (May 11, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> I personally think I am a furry... but I feel so ashamed. I feel repulsed by myself. I can't tell anyone but I want to so bad.
> 
> But otherwise, thank you for all your support.



No reason to be ashamed of something like this. There are far worse things out there then being a furry. Tell people only if you trust them with the secret and to not freak out.


----------



## Beta Link (May 11, 2009)

> I feel I'm not like the stereotype of an average furry. I'm popular. I have lots of friends. Some would give their lives for me. And I can't even utter a word. I'm attractive and well-built, although short. Of course I have some flaws. I'm the only one I know with 2 machetes and 9 or so knives. Of all my clothing 45% of it camouflage


So wait... Are you saying that you can't be a Furry _and_ cool at the same time? Being a Furry makes you more unique than most other people. If you think you're a Furry, then don't be afraid to show it. Be proud of your uniqueness.

Of course, I'm kinda against yiff, but meh. You're free to your own opinion. Oh yeah, and that's another thing, don't let people beat up on you for your opinions and interests. If anyone has a problem with it, then tell 'em to shove it, and don't let it bother you. Plain and simple.


----------



## Toaster (May 11, 2009)

I fucking hate furries...
dude you are what you say you are, now get over it and go somewhere that WON'T drive you mad....


----------



## El Furicuazo (May 11, 2009)

One of the problems here is that "furry" isn't deeply defined enough like to clearly differentiate furs, semifurs & non-furs.  Something that may help you is that the thing that essentially defines the furry fandom is the major interest in stuff related to anthropomorphic animals (mostly via the art line).  If you say that you have such an interest, & feel OK to be related to this fandom, then you may consider yourself a furry.  If you have Yahoo! Messenger, MSN/Windows LIVE messenger, or any messenger compatible with those two, I'd like to continue with this topic.  If you want my messenger usernames, just check my profile.


----------



## El Furicuazo (May 11, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> So wait... Are you saying that you can't be a Furry _and_ cool at the same time? Being a Furry makes you more unique than most other people. If you think you're a Furry, then don't be afraid to show it. Be proud of your uniqueness.
> 
> Of course, I'm kinda against yiff, but meh. You're free to your own opinion. Oh yeah, and that's another thing, don't let people beat up on you for your opinions and interests. If anyone has a problem with it, then tell 'em to shove it, and don't let it bother you. Plain and simple.


Finally, someone provides light on the topic!!


----------



## Toaster (May 11, 2009)

FURRIES ARE LIKE ART-EVERY WHERE AND ANY THING!


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 11, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> *How do you know if you're a furry?*


 
When you need to ask stupid questions like this; you're a furry.


----------



## Chiasm (May 11, 2009)

I'm a furry and I'm cool.

I'm popular, I have loads of really good friends and am in a really strong commited relationship. Not all of them know I'm a fur, but a few do and those that do really don't care.

There's nothing wrong with being a furry... Don't be embarrased or ashamed about it, just don't go shouting it from the rooftops either.


----------



## Sulfide (May 11, 2009)

1.) Anthro art
2.) Spirituality
3.) Role Play
4.) Anthro Sex
5.) fursuits
6.) Plushophilia
and/or
7.) Addiction to certain cartoon characterss

Thats what I hear most furries are. But there are few exceptions


----------



## Meeew (May 11, 2009)

Furry crisis, someone call the family psychologist...


----------



## -Lucario- (May 11, 2009)

The problems about being open about your furriness (Just a casual "oh my friends know that I'm a furry" not a "HAI EVERYONE! LOOK AT ME! IMMA FURRY!) is that you will get viewed as the average furry stereotype at first by most people. You have the general population of furfags in the fandom rumors to blame for that. But seriously, don't go out of your way to let your friends know that you're a furry. Chances are A) they won't have a clue wtf you're talking about, B)They won't care/will shrug it off as you being wierd or C) they'll look at you as a kid who wants to get it on with his dog. Just stick to saying that you like drawing/viewing pics of anthro characters or hell just stick with the title of cartoonist.



Beta Link said:


> Oh yeah, and that's another thing, don't let people beat up on you for your opinions and interests. If anyone has a problem with it, then tell 'em to shove it, and don't let it bother you. Plain and simple.



What if your interests involve you yiffing Fido? :V

Peoples interests _*should*_ have limits.


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 11, 2009)

Why are you ashamed? When I discovered I was a furry it was one of the most happy and exiting moments of my life! It was when I clicked, I was just like YES! GIVE ME MOAR! Furry is anything is you want it to be. For me it is a shared connection with animals, an appreciation for art, roleplay, and a love of fursuiting. Sex in a fursuit is damn kinky too, not that I have yet.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 11, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> Why are you ashamed? When I discovered I was a furry it was one of the most happy and exiting moments of my life! It was when I clicked, I was just like YES! GIVE ME MOAR! Furry is anything is you want it to be. For me it is a shared connection with animals, an appreciation for art, roleplay, and a love of fursuiting. Sex in a fursuit is damn kinky too, not that I have yet.


*sigh*


----------



## Sulfide (May 11, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> Why are you ashamed? When I discovered I was a furry it was one of the most happy and exiting moments of my life! It was when I clicked, I was just like YES! GIVE ME MOAR! Furry is anything is you want it to be. For me it is a shared connection with animals, an appreciation for art, roleplay, and a love of fursuiting. Sex in a fursuit is damn kinky too, not that I have yet.


<-- 2nd, me too, we share the same story


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 11, 2009)

Ornias said:


> FURRIES ARE LIKE ART-EVERY WHERE AND ANY THING!


 stop being an annoying bint.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 11, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> Sex in a fursuit is damn kinky too, not that I have yet.



I rest my case. Couldn't have asked for a better example.


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 11, 2009)

AshleyAshes said:


> *sigh*


 What? im just saying....


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 11, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> ^I rest my case. Couldn't have asked for a better example.


 *points at self* Not gay.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 11, 2009)

Didn't say you had to be.


----------



## Sulfide (May 11, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> *points at self* Not gay.


 he meant "Fursuit Yiffing"


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 11, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> he meant "Fursuit Yiffing"


 Hahaha, yes. But like I said, I haven't yet, and probably won't. Being a christian furry i am doomed to wait till marriage and then won't SHE be suprised!


----------



## Shindo (May 11, 2009)

your a furry if you call your self a furry


so, are you a furry?


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 11, 2009)

epic spagetti


----------



## Icky (May 11, 2009)

Personally, I say that if you have to ask, then yes.

This can apply to a lot of topics, actually.


----------



## Whitenoise (May 11, 2009)

OP's a troll, and not the only one in this thread. Seriously why do you people keep falling for this, I'm bored of it stop cheer leading :V .


----------



## Liam (May 11, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> Hahaha, yes. But like I said, I haven't yet, and probably won't. Being a christian furry i am doomed to wait till marriage and then won't SHE be suprised!


During the honeymoon:
"The suit?  It's just an old family tradition..."


----------



## bluewulf1 (May 11, 2009)

ironically, this is how some, if not most of us, discovered the fandom. within different variations anyway.All of us have our reasons for liking the furry fandom and all of us have some story behind why we like it, whether we will admit it or not.

What i'm trying to say anyway, is that you are a furry if you choose you want to be.  There really isn't a standard description for what a furry should be. Its mostly baised on personal opinion.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 11, 2009)

gulielmus said:


> During the honeymoon:
> "The suit?  It's just an old family tradition..."


Wife: "Yiff in hell furfag!"


----------



## Meeew (May 12, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Wife: "Yiff in hell furfag!"



That'd be quite hilarious, followed by a night of yiff


----------



## Verin Asper (May 12, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> Why are you ashamed? When I discovered I was a furry it was one of the most happy and exiting moments of my life! It was when I clicked, I was just like YES! GIVE ME MOAR! Furry is anything is you want it to be. For me it is a shared connection with animals, an appreciation for art, roleplay, and a love of fursuiting. Sex in a fursuit is damn kinky too, not that I have yet.


...GET THE FECK OUTTA HERE
or
Suffer many months on here


@OP: you are a damn furry when you say you are, just hope you ready to deal with the shit that goes in in the fandom


----------



## -Lucario- (May 12, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> or
> Suffer many months on here



6 months have passed and I have yet to see any of this so called suffering, unless you're talking about furs who are into sadism.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 12, 2009)

1) would you like to be a furry?
2) if yes, then yay!
3) you are now a furry.

:/ you reminded me of the family guy episode where brian's girlfriend asks him if she's jewish.


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 12, 2009)

What's the big deal, seriously?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 12, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> 6 months have passed and I have yet to see any of this so called suffering, unless you're talking about furs who are into sadism.


No you got lucky and became a cool fur instantly


----------



## Meeew (May 12, 2009)

I just want to point out two kinds of furries

Lurker furries - Only partake in online things. 
Active furries - Goes to furmeets/conventions, meets people IRL

If you're simply in to the online stuff then I wouldn't even worry about it much, if you step over in to the active furry category it does tend to get more "closet" like ^.^


----------



## yiffytimesnews (May 12, 2009)

The truth is there is no stereotypical furry, take me for example. If you saw me on the street I look like anyone you see. I put it down to a matter of what you feel deep inside. To me a furry means one that is comfortable with the animal side of human nature. I draw on my furry side, when I have to deal something I just don't want to do, and it helps.

As far as fursuits go, I know I asked on another forum. Comes down to fetishes, and that's it.


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 12, 2009)

Meeew said:


> I just want to point out two kinds of furries
> 
> Lurker furries - Only partake in online things.
> Active furries - Goes to furmeets/conventions, meets people IRL
> ...


 Well I suppose I am an active furry, having met several already!


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 12, 2009)

Meeew said:


> That'd be quite hilarious, followed by a night of yiff


 well I think anyone I marry is going to know if I am a furry or not by then.


----------



## krisCrash (May 12, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> I personally think I am a furry... but I feel so ashamed. I feel repulsed by myself. I can't tell anyone but I want to so bad.



yep, troll.


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 12, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> yep, troll.


 Your a troll, lol.


----------



## PidgeyPower (May 12, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> I feel I'm not like the stereotype of an average furry. I'm popular. I have lots of friends. Some would give their lives for me. And I can't even utter a word. I'm attractive and well-built, although short.




Are you saying that all furs are loners and unattractive? not cool man, not cool.


----------



## Sulfide (May 12, 2009)

Scarred Eyes said:


> Hahaha, yes. But like I said, I haven't yet, and probably won't. Being a christian furry i am doomed to wait till marriage and then won't SHE be suprised!


Christian Furry......
What a crock of shit, being a christian isnt going to stop me from getting lade again and again. And if a fursuit lands me some you know what then damn, I am in.


> *Grissom, CSI:*
> The only weird kind of sex is no sex.


Personally, Id prefer that then me crapping/pissing on my neighbor, having feet rubbed on me, wearing a diaper, or whatever other fettish there is


----------



## gray_foxor (May 12, 2009)

I just wanted to let you all know that I am not a troll. I can come up with much better insults if I wanted to. This is just to try and help me. Sorry if I offended anyone though.


----------



## Liam (May 12, 2009)

I guess you could consider yourself a furry if you wake up in the middle of the night and the first thing that pops up in your mind is "Holy shit!  I must be a furry!"
EDIT:
About this 'furry and cool are mutually exclusive traits' thing.
BE YOURSELF.
I should really get back to looking for a good top hat.  I want a black one with a red band, but I can't find one.  :/

I guess I'll have to settle for a plain black and grey one.


----------



## DJ BassLion (May 12, 2009)

holy shit, that hurt my eyes. try spacing out your text, it might be easyer for people to read.


----------



## -Lucario- (May 12, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> No you got lucky and became a cool fur instantly



=D!


----------



## Arcadium (May 12, 2009)

Alright, no offense. But straight up, this thread is retarded.

You want to be a furry? Whatever. Your a furry.

You don't want to be a furry, your not a furry.

I mean, Jesus Christ. Seriously, we don't have guidelines, or any bouncer that will flame you for not being a "True fur", or something of that matter.

I'll tell you what, if you want it, be it. If you don't, don't be it. It's just that simple.

I'm not saying your retarded, but i'm saying it doesn't take much to just ask in an easier way. I mean, why would you be ashamed of a hobby? In fact, that's what i'm thinking you need to see this as. A hobby. Why? Because that's all it is. Your fed by all the negativity, like being a furry is like joining a cult or something.



Crysix Corps said:


> No you got lucky and became a cool fur instantly



I think i found a new Signiture.


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 13, 2009)

JuggaloTheRolla said:


> Christian Furry......
> What a crock of shit, being a christian isnt going to stop me from getting lade again and again. And if a fursuit lands me some you know what then damn, I am in.
> 
> Personally, Id prefer that then me crapping/pissing on my neighbor, having feet rubbed on me, wearing a diaper, or whatever other fettish there is


 are you saying that because I am christian you would do me again and again?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 13, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Alright, no offense. But straight up, this thread is retarded.
> 
> You want to be a furry? Whatever. Your a furry.
> 
> ...


we do have bouncers...called Extremist...but no one listens to them anyway cause the front door is open and they are at the back of the building


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 13, 2009)

Crysix Corps said:


> we do have bouncers...called Extremist...but no one listens to them anyway cause the front door is open and they are at the back of the building


 facinating deduction mr. watson! I shall add that to my journal. not really.


----------



## Mangasama (May 13, 2009)

It's just the way you see yourself. No big deal.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (May 13, 2009)

A transformation must occur dude x3

No, but really it's how u see things, and yourself. A whole new preservation of life, not that it's good or bad, but you feel different about yourself. An artisan of myself has been released in a new light for me, furry defines character =3


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (May 13, 2009)

Ornias said:


> I fucking hate furries...
> dude you are what you say you are, now get over it and go somewhere that WON'T drive you mad....


I fucking hate homosexuals


----------



## Scarred Eyes (May 13, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> I fucking hate homosexuals


 good for you?


----------



## SPICE (May 13, 2009)

If you have to shave every day, you know you are furry.
Or is that hairy?

Okay, okay, To be polite here is my response:

First of all, I'm not sure if it's a good idea to openly admit you watched yiff when you were 12.
(Although I'm not surprised others here watched it when they were 5)

Second. From reading your brief biography it does sounds to me that you are a furry. It depends on how you feel. 

Third. Stereo types are just Stereo types! Don't listen to them.
Just becuase you don't like everything other furries do, doesn't mean you are not.
I mean you said you liked to watch animal shows.
Okay, tell me if ever two animals are exactly the same.

Forth. Furries in the forums account a small percentage of all furs.
I even spoken with other furries and artist who tells me they don't care for the furoms. They hate it! They can't stand the drama, the heated debeats, the insanity, the pointless subjects, and the list continues.

Fifth. The hate furry things are either becuase of prejudice or becuase haters are bored to death becuase the are not furries.

Also, I read the book  Flowers for Algernon.
Algernon was a foreshadow of what was going to happen.
It was very powerful.


In conclusion, Be yourself and nothing else.

And you're welcome (I read it)


----------



## KitXune (May 13, 2009)

Be yourself, whatever that may be.  "Furry"'s just a label.  You may apply it to yourself if you'd like.  You'll be you regardless.


----------



## iBolt! (May 14, 2009)

gray_foxor said:


> I started to like the yiff art. (...) Now yiff has become my primary source of porn. (...)



Yes. You are a furry. If you like yiff, you are a furry regardless... not just a passing interest in the fandom, you are part of it. Unfortunately, sexual furs are bashed alot, so be careful.

Furries don't always have sexual interest in yiff... but I would say a majority do.

And to the cute foxy avatar above, I am myself through labels. If I had no labels, I'd be lost.


----------



## pheonix (May 14, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> I fucking hate homosexuals



Then why are you here and a furry?


----------



## KitXune (May 14, 2009)

POST BELEETED


----------



## -Lucario- (May 14, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> I fucking hate homosexuals



I hate vans.
I hate planes.
I hate the woods.
I hate subways.
I hate small towns.
I hate stairs.
I hate elevators.
I hate train yards.
I hate hospitals.... and doctors and lawyers and cops.


----------



## pheonix (May 14, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> I hate vans.
> I hate planes.
> I hate the woods.
> I hate subways.
> ...



What'd the stairs ever do to you man? :razz:


----------



## Meeew (May 14, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> I fucking hate homosexuals




2/10

expected


----------



## Defcat (May 14, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> I hate vans.
> I hate planes.
> I hate the woods.
> I hate subways.
> ...



I guess I don't really hate a lot of things. I just don't associate myself with things I dislike. 

I do dislike hospitals so I'm there with ya on that one


----------



## Verin Asper (May 14, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> I hate vans.
> I hate planes.
> I hate the woods.
> I hate subways.
> ...


he probably dont hate Vests though


----------



## Verin Asper (May 14, 2009)

Eerie Silverfox said:


> I fucking hate homosexuals


I hate Silver Foxes


----------



## Isen (May 14, 2009)

Ladies and gentlemen, this shit, as they say, just got real.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 15, 2009)

You can tell if you are a furry if you masturabate to furry prons :O
Or if you say you are a furry then you are a furry...also wtf is going on in here?


----------



## Dark Hawk (May 15, 2009)

I dont know....i think its just turned into "what i hate" thread.


----------



## krisCrash (May 15, 2009)

I have rainbowphobia


Scarred Eyes said:


> You*'re* a troll, lol.



fixed.

His post is classic trolling. I can see from the development and sentence, I have seen quite a few trolls in my time.


----------



## ShadowWhiteWolf (May 15, 2009)

When you make an account in a furry forum and make a thread in it asking how you know if you're a furry.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 16, 2009)

Arcadium said:


> Alright, no offense. But straight up, this thread is retarded.
> 
> You want to be a furry? Whatever. Your a furry.
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeWolfcoon (May 22, 2009)

Heh. To this day there are a lot of definitions of what a furry is ranging from very mild to extreme. I think its generally your choice to decide if you're one or not x3


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 23, 2009)

I say if someone thinks they're a furry, they're a furry.


----------



## Munky (May 23, 2009)

Im new to the Furry thing.....But I know im one.. And guess what I love it..


----------



## hoeni (May 24, 2009)

woohoo...

telling the public that you're gay is hard enough..

when you're a gay furry it's even harder >.<

the world is so... argh...


----------



## FrostByte421 (May 24, 2009)

In the back of my mind, I always knew I was a furry, just took me a bit to reach out to the furry community.    I love being a furry btw  =^_^=


----------



## Roskotheranger (Jul 7, 2009)

...


----------



## Roskotheranger (Jul 7, 2009)

...


----------



## Roskotheranger (Jul 7, 2009)

...


----------



## pheonix (Jul 7, 2009)

Is this like necro day or something?


----------



## theLight (Jul 7, 2009)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 8, 2009)

Why did you bring this back? I just want it to die.

Mods, please delete this thread.


----------



## Linzys (Jul 8, 2009)

If you _don't_ want to be a 'furry', then don't.


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 9, 2009)

In answer to the OP, the definition is so nebulous, and the definition of furry that each person adopts is so varied that I think that you just have to decide at some point whether you are or not. I came across some furry art a few months back and I've been getting fonder of it since. I was just telling myself that I liked the art, but that didn't quite cover my fascination. So I googled "How do you know if you're a furry?" this thread came up. So I started reading, and a lot of the people on here were basically saying that it's a choice whether you consider yourself a Furry or not. And to place the credit more specifically, here's the post that 'turned me'.  



yiffytimesnews said:


> The truth is there is no stereotypical furry, take me for example. If you saw me on the street I look like anyone you see. I put it down to a matter of what you feel deep inside. To me a furry means one that is comfortable with the animal side of human nature. I draw on my furry side, when I have to deal something I just don't want to do, and it helps.
> 
> As far as fursuits go, I know I asked on another forum. Comes down to fetishes, and that's it.




The underlined was something that made a lot of sense to me, and something I could latch on to, so after I read it I said to myself, "I guess I'm a Furry." So thank you, yiffytimesnews, for helping me realize my Furriness. *hugs* :grin:

Oh, and one other thing:



gray_foxor said:


> Why did you bring this back? I just want it to die.
> 
> Mods, please delete this thread.



Now, you might be embarassed, Foxor, about what you were saying when you were still new to the furriness, but the thread helped me out of the Furry closet, so it likely has a general benefit. Someone else could see it and have the same kind of epiphany I did. 

So Mods, PLEASE DON'T DELETE THIS THREAD! Thank you.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 9, 2009)

It's been said many, many times above, but I want the +1 post count.

If you think you're a furry, you're a furry. There are no guidelines to follow, there's no application you have to fill out, nothing. Want to be a furry? Okay, done. You're a furry.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 9, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> It's been said many, many times above, but I want the +1 post count.
> 
> If you think you're a furry, you're a furry. There are no guidelines to follow, there's no application you have to fill out, nothing. Want to be a furry? Okay, done. You're a furry.



So I payed for a furry test and license for nothing?

That _bastard_ tricked me!


----------



## Hir (Jul 9, 2009)

How do I know?

I just... Know =|


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 9, 2009)

This thread is really damn old. REALLY damn old.
You know how I iknow I'm a furry now? I look at yiff. Also I have over 100 posts on a furry forum.


----------



## Hir (Jul 9, 2009)

Dear lord, necroing posts sucks. Sorry, I didn't notice it was necro'd.


----------



## gray_foxor (Jul 9, 2009)

Where Darkness Lies said:


> Dear lord, necroing posts sucks. Sorry, I didn't notice it was necro'd.



It's fine. It's just that this post is like "BAAAAAAAAAAAAW I DON'T WANNA BE A FURRY SHOULD I TELL MY PARENTS?"

Sorry, noobs always post these threads and even I'm tired of it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 9, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> Now, you might be embarassed, Foxor, about what you were saying when you were still new to the furriness, but the thread helped me out of the Furry closet, so it likely has a general benefit. Someone else could see it and have the same kind of epiphany I did.
> 
> So Mods, PLEASE DON'T DELETE THIS THREAD! Thank you.


...THERE IS NO FURRY CLOSET

Only folks who should come out of the closet is Gays and Lesbos

everything else should stay in there since its your own business till someone ask


----------

